# Retroverted or tipped uterus and showing/feeling baby?



## Ready4BabyOne

Ladies, at my first ultrasound at about 10 weeks my doctor informed me I have a retroverted uterus or a uterus that is tipped backwards. I am super antsy to start showing and feel like most pregnant women by 13 weeks have popped at least a little. My clothes still fit exactly the same and I look the same now as I did 4 months ago.

Have any of you been diagnosed with a retroverted uterus? When did you begin to show a bump and when did you start to feel the LO?


----------



## Taylah

I have a tilted uterus - same thing - this does noe have any effect on when you will show or feel bub move ! Still early days don't worry it will happen soon enough


----------



## Butterfly89

I have a completely backward uterus and I felt small twitches around 14 weeks, flutters around 16, and full out kicks and movement around 18 weeks. =) I didn't start showing very much until around 20 weeks though and suddenly popped! Before then, I just looked kinda bloated and had a little puffy lower belly... now I have a belly up to my chest, lol. It just seemed to happen overnight!


----------



## zombiedaisy

I have a tilted uterus and it had no effect on feeling movements or showing. The only thing it effected was after I had my daughter I had an IUD put in and they had to take note that it was tilted for when they inserted the IUD, but other than that, its never effected anything during pregnancy.


----------



## sugaplumx27

it can have an effect. it generally straightens itself out between weeks 12-14 sometimes it can take longer, therefore you may not show/feel as SOON as you may have had it been straight to begin with. 

mine took a little longer, nothing serious, i felt very subtle (pretty sure it was movement) around 15 weeks, but rarely, then started feeling full on kicks right at 18 weeks. 

i got puffy right away, but didnt gain an ounce or start showing at all until 20 weeks, and still kinda just looked chub! lol id say i popped at 23 weeks.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I had a very bad one but it should fix itself by 12 weeks which is before ladies even start to show ( actually show..not just bloat) ...i started to shiw at about 20 weeks... But it wasnt bc if my tipped uterus as it was normal before that point..and i felt her since week15!!


----------



## MummyPony

Wife has a tilted uterus , I meant that our scans were a little unclear and that it took longer to find HB on home Doppler (14-15wks) but otherwise she has felt a few flutterings already :)


----------



## MindUtopia

I have a retroverted uterus as well. I'm not sure when I really started showing as I don't actually have a full length mirror so I don't check every day. I feel like I definitely was a little bit around 14 weeks (I certainly am now!), but I think I went straight from bloat into bump, so it's hard to know. As for feeling baby, I started feeling a little bit right at the start of 14 weeks, but I wasn't sure what it was just yet. It flipped on like a switch at 14 + 5 and I've felt it every day since. I did hear it's possible to feel baby earlier with a tilted uterus, but I don't know if that's true or not. 14 weeks for a first baby seems early to me, but I find it's so much easier when you are sitting still and quiet at the beginning and I spend all day sitting at a desk, so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## drsquid

i dont have a retroverted uterus. im pregnant with twins and i just started showing last week at 17weeks and im still not convinced im feeling them


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i have a retro-verted uterus, and it hasn't affected anything i don't think.
i started feeling flutters around 14 weeks and kicks around 19.
not sure when i started showing exactly, it was more of a bloat for awhile and then just popped. lol


----------

